# Joined today. would like advice.



## ratwhyler (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello!
I wanted to Get set up nice this year. It's been awhile since I bought a all mountain board. Is there anyone who has tried and compared the capita mercury to the Jones ultra mountain twin?

R


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Mercury is more all mountain, unless all your mountains are in Chamonix and Alaska.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Haven't ridden the Mercury, but the ultra mountain twin is a stiff and aggressive board to the point where you have to know you want a stiff and aggressive board before I'd recommend getting one. It wouldn't be my first choice for a one-board quiver, and I like stiff and aggressive boards.

If the UMT is in the category of what you want, it is an excellent board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best advice I can give you "Avoid the clap". 

With that said the Mercury is closer to the Mountain Twin than the UMT. The UMT is torsionally stiffer and has more dampening to it making it better at hard charging vs the Mercury which is a bit more leaning towards the freestyle aspect and less of the all mountain.


----------

